# Auto-rotate portrait / batch rotation



## chery710 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi,
I'm a newbie. Just realized that my auto-rotate features on my camera( Nikon D8') was disabled. When I view pictures on LR 2, I have to manually rotate all portraits. Are there any way to do auto-rotate or batch rotation in LR 2 or any other program?
Any suggestion is highly appreciated.
Thx.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 11, 2009)

When auto-rotate is disabled in camera, the camera doesn't embed the rotation tags, so downstream software doesn't know how to rotate automatically. You'll have to rotate by hand.

You can select the ones that need rotation in the Grid, then rotate them all at once. Or you can use the Painter tool to rotate quickly with the mouse.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Aug 12, 2009)

But as the painter tool let you use only either right or left rotation and as you have to click to select, I prefer to simply click the curved arrows at the right and left bottom of the bezels in grid mode...


----------

